# Springfield XDM 3.8" barrel 9mm 19+1---$589.99--free shipping



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

All XD pistols include the XD Gear System, which consists of a XD Gear belt holster, XD Gear double magazine pouch, XD Gear magazine loader, two magazines and a cable lock. It's more than a new set of features; it's about raising your expectations of what a polymer pistol should be. It's about creating a new standard in value. The XD(M) has a match grade barrel, minimal reset trigger, and melonite finish. Also featuring a loaded chamber indicator, USA trigger safety, grip safety and striker status indicator.
Product Attributes
Safety: Grip
Grips: Polymer
Sights: Dovetail front, 3-Dot rear
Weight: 27.5 oz
Frame Finish: Black
Caliber: 9mm
Capacity: 19+1
Barrel Length: 3.8"
Springfield Armory XDM9389BHC XDM 3.8" Standard 9mm 3.8" 19+1 Poly Gri


----------

